# What to do with frozen pears?



## callie

mr. callie and I received a box from Harry and David.  Candies, nuts, cheese, and 4 pears.  Everything was FROZEN solid!  There was even frost on the pears.  I let them thaw out and now they feel like mush.  My daughter suggested making pear butter with them.  Any other suggestions?  I could put them out for the wildlife...but would rather use them if I can.

Thanks in advance - and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## kadesma

callie said:


> mr. callie and I received a box from Harry and David.  Candies, nuts, cheese, and 4 pears.  Everything was FROZEN solid!  There was even frost on the pears.  I let them thaw out and now they feel like mush.  My daughter suggested making pear butter with them.  Any other suggestions?  I could put them out for the wildlife...but would rather use them if I can.
> 
> Thanks in advance - and Merry Christmas!!


Hi Callie,
first off I'd have a word with Harry and David..Then I'd see is maybe the pears would stand up to a quick saute in butter and brown sugar and then put into a crostata, quickly baked and then topped with toasted nuts and sprinkled with powdered sugar..
kadesma


----------



## auntdot

Worked with someone who would send us a case of pears every year.  

Now I like pears, but there are only two of us here.  

And yes there were times they would come frozen.

Pear crisps, pies. We would bake and give the stuff away, and we are not bakers.

But we are children of people who lived through the Depression and we don't waste a thing.

You could add them to a simple syrup and put them over waffles or pancakes.

Or pear muffins.

Use them to make a sauce for duck or goose, that would work.

Could make a pear jelly.

Or pear fritters.

Just a few thoughts.  God bless.


----------



## Jeff G.

callie said:


> mr. callie and I received a box from Harry and David.  Candies, nuts, cheese, and 4 pears.  Everything was FROZEN solid!  There was even frost on the pears.  I let them thaw out and now they feel like mush.  My daughter suggested making pear butter with them.  Any other suggestions?  I could put them out for the wildlife...but would rather use them if I can.
> 
> Thanks in advance - and Merry Christmas!!



If they were shipped direct to you, contact Harry and David immediately.  I have found them to be VERY concerned about making sure their stuff arrives in perfect shape.  they want to keep their good name.  It sounds like the shipper screwed up.


----------



## callie

thanks everyone for your help! 4 sad pears are still here staring at me...I will see what i can do with them.  I'm like you auntdot - can't stand to waste!  kades - will you come here and fix it for me???????? please???????

and jeff, yes, they came to us by UPS.  I haven't called yet, but intend to.  I'm not going to tell the people who sent us the gift...they would feel so bad.  But I believe Harry/David should know how their products are being treated.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## kadesma

callie said:


> thanks everyone for your help! 4 sad pears are still here staring at me...I will see what i can do with them.  I'm like you auntdot - can't stand to waste!  kades - will you come here and fix it for me???????? please???????
> 
> and jeff, yes, they came to us by UPS.  I haven't called yet, but intend to.  I'm not going to tell the people who sent us the gift...they would feel so bad.  But I believe Harry/David should know how their products are being treated.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


Callie,
I would love to come make the crostata for you...
kades Merry Christmas


----------



## *amy*

callie said:


> mr. callie and I received a box from Harry and David. Candies, nuts, cheese, and 4 pears. Everything was FROZEN solid! There was even frost on the pears. I let them thaw out and now they feel like mush. My daughter suggested making pear butter with them. Any other suggestions? I could put them out for the wildlife...but would rather use them if I can.
> 
> Thanks in advance - and Merry Christmas!!


 
Merry Christmas, callie.

Do you have some port (& maple syrup) hanging around? Poach them in port & fill them with Ricotta cheese. (Scroll down for details/pic.)

*Port-Poached Pears And Ricotta*

Or... mix up some cream cheese with chocolate syrup, fill the halved pears w cheese mixture, & sprinkle w chocolate chips.

Or...Poach em in port, vanilla bean, lemon zest, etc (see below) & serve w vanilla ice cream.

Port Poached Pears


----------



## callie

amy, that sounds yummy!  my pears seem to be mush though.  i haven't cut into them yet, but they feel very, very, very mushy.  i think they will fall apart when i cut them - like applesauce.


----------



## *amy*

callie said:


> amy, that sounds yummy! my pears seem to be mush though. i haven't cut into them yet, but they feel very, very, very mushy. i think they will fall apart when i cut them - like *applesauce*.


 
  Can you put them in the blender/proccessor w some cinnamon & make pear sauce.  Serve the pear sauce with potato pancakes & sour cream?


----------



## TATTRAT

Pear Puree for tossing other fruits in

Pear Sorbet

Make a sauce for pork

Pear Vinaigrette

Mix into a bread recipe

Pear Compote


----------



## bigjimbray

If they are not to mushy you could put them in a jell-o mold.


----------



## callie

End of story:  I peeled and chopped the mushy pears.  Put them in a saucepan w/some sugar and cooked them down.  Then added some orange zest, orange juice and nutmeg.  I guess what I have is a pear sauce or pear butter.  

I called Harry and David.  They were very nice and they are sending more pears.  Want to place bets on whether they are frozen or not?


----------



## wysiwyg

Callie,
Cut three pears in quarters and caramelize them in a frying pan with a bit of butter, add salt and pepper and a tad of balsamic vinegar before getting them out of the pan.
Set aside to cool down to room temperature.

Chop and mix a Boston lettuce head, half of a radicchio, 6 oz of gorgonzola or Stilton and 2 tbspoons of rasted walnuts (chopped). Add salt, pepper and balsamic vinegar to taste.

Divide the veggies in four dishes, add three pears quarters to each dish and cover with leftover caramel from frying pan and you get a nice salad.


----------



## Bilby

Callie, I realise that you have already used the frozen pears but if the next batch are also frozen, stew, but don't puree them, and just freeze the puree.  Once you have the puree you can use it in cakes, tarts, muffins, over breakfast cereal, in pancakes (either in the batter or as a filling), or even as frozen treats on a hot summers day!


----------

